# An Interesting psychological study



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I find this forum fascinating. If I were studying psychology it would be a gem of a phenomenon to study. Whenever there is a controversy, whether it be the original calendar issues, the Puppy thread, the HSD thread, or the latest issue of calendars and HRI, so many personality types emerge. I see the folks who feel immediately as though HRI has been "attacked", those who try to see both sides of the story,those who try to make everything okay (I usually tend to fall into this group), those who feel the need to leave the forum altogether, and I'm sure those who could care less about the whole situation and others who probably have strong feelings but won't post them publicly but will share them via private messages. I love seeing the dynamic. We truly are a community and an interesting one.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Susan!

I was thinking the same thing today, how varied people's reactions can be. I also think that it might be a function of the internet, and the fact that you can read/respond so quickly before you get a chance to digest the information (I am definitely guilty of that at times!). Also, we say it all the time, it is so hard to determine someone's tone if they don't use emoticons, I think the majority of the time people mean really well but it may be interpreted differently in writing. But for having hundreds of members with dozens of different threads each week, things seem to stay relatively calm and positive on here


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just have to say can we repeat the same test after a few margaritas- like maybe at Nationals with our red boas on!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did someone mention HSD's?? .. rumor on the street is they want to start their own breed... oops! They allready did! lol

Yes, I need a stiff drink and its only 11:30 in the morning.. 

Ryan


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I just have to say can we repeat the same test after a few margaritas- like maybe at Nationals with our red boas on!


LOL!ound: Amanda I am so sad I won't get to meet you in person at Nationals (I have bridesmaid duty  ), are you sure you can't squeeze in a trip to an East Coast Playdate August 10th?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I just have to say can we repeat the same test after a few margaritas- like maybe at Nationals with our red boas on!


ound:I think I will start taking bids now for the video of our forum members at the National.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I think I will start taking bids now for the video of our forum members at the National.


Now, THAT'S a fundraiser! I hope someone really does wear a red boa. Come on Amanda, you can do it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also think there's a big difference between the Hav Forum and other online places. A lot of us on here have met each other in person and know each other a heck of a lot better than other online forums. It creates a different dynamic, I think, and people tend to take things more personally than they would otherwise.

Also, I do think that a lot of people on the forum are on "polite" mode most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying this is a bad thing at all, I think it's great! However, when something strikes a chord, some people will put down that "polite" thing and all of a sudden say what they mean and this can come across as rude or impulsive or plain mean over the internet, whereas it might not in person (or maybe it might, who knows?) and I do think that makes some people get really upset and leads to the leaving of the forum or what have you.

I can tell you right now that I'm a heck of a lot more opinionated than I let on here. You might still know that I am opinionated but none of you (unless you've met me in person) know just how much. I actually have started replying to threads and then hit the back button quickly when I think I'm just not responding in the way that is acceptable on this forum. Again, I'm not saying that this is a bad thing, but it does mean that when something REALLY makes me upset or really gets to me, I tend to put down all guards and I don't hit that back button and I say what I really want to say, which can be construed badly by the other people on the forum who might not be the same way or just might feel differently.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on Lina- we really want to hear how feel <BG> Okay, I admit I have done the same thing on a few threads!

Ryan- your favorite topic!

Kristin- I really am trying to hit all the playdates as apparently I haven't noticed the price of gas and will be up north just the wrong state! I actually think Nico needs to visit his brother and breeder so you should pick Maryam up on your way for a playdate with me!

I will wear the red boa, Dash just might shred it on our car ride.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I want pictures of the red boa. I'm so sorry I gave mine away or I'd put it on and post a picture in the spirit of the nationals.

Susan, this really is a unique community and we are all luckier for it.

Carolina - I'd love for you to post what you really think - we're all grownups and a honest exchange makes for great forum reading.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, LOL, no you wouldn't. :evil:

In all seriousness, though, when I think whatever it is I am going to post would sound mean to someone, I don't post it. And I do think that's a good thing. There are, however, some threads where I just don't bother and/or am too upset to post over.

I hope that makes sense... I really hope I don't sound like a horrible person, but I've talked to other people on the forum who are the same way and hit the back button when they aren't sure if their post might be misconstrued. It's like your mom's voice in the back of your head telling you "If you don't have anything nice to say..."


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Lisa, LOL, no you wouldn't. :evil:
> 
> In all seriousness, though, when I think whatever it is I am going to post would sound mean to someone, I don't post it. And I do think that's a good thing. There are, however, some threads where I just don't bother and/or am too upset to post over.
> 
> I hope that makes sense... I really hope I don't sound like a horrible person, but I've talked to other people on the forum who are the same way and hit the back button when they aren't sure if their post might be misconstrued. It's like your mom's voice in the back of your head telling you "If you don't have anything nice to say..."


Ditto. There is a big reason my husband calls this "the warm and fuzzy forum," but what is really great is it really seems like people do try to be honest and helpful as much as they can.

I too, am a pretty outspoken person, and I try my best not to write anything that I might regret. This is actually easier for me here, as I can read what I am saying vs. in "real life" where I just "say it" and then think...

My husband belongs to a couple of video/photo forums and I hear him saying under his breath "ass hole" so many times. I have to say I've never said that whilst reading anything here!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have Amy! No, I'm really kidding. 
This is the tamest forum I've ever been involved with by far.



mckennasedona said:


> I find this forum fascinating. If I were studying psychology it would be a gem of a phenomenon to study. Whenever there is a controversy, whether it be the original calendar issues, the Puppy thread, the HSD thread, or the latest issue of calendars and HRI, so many personality types emerge. I see the folks who feel immediately as though HRI has been "attacked", those who try to see both sides of the story,those who try to make everything okay (I usually tend to fall into this group), those who feel the need to leave the forum altogether, and I'm sure those who could care less about the whole situation and others who probably have strong feelings but won't post them publicly but will share them via private messages. I love seeing the dynamic. We truly are a community and an interesting one.


Susan, in addition to your observations, I noticed that it isn't the same people in the same roles with the different subjects. The positions change depending on which matter is being discussed!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Susan, I agree completely. To watch the dynamics and interaction is very so interesting - in times of stress, lightheartedness, humor, soulbearing, etc.. I'm always reminded of family dynamics. Makes it fun! You just never know what you're going to find.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohhhhhh boy! I must be missing some threads! I better take off work this afternoon and start reading!

I thought maybe by now "HSD" might be one of those words that automatically got **** if you typed it here! ound: Hey! I LOVE those silky coated dogs! (I just don't love all the little nasty backstabingish things that seemed to be done in conjunction with them).

Oh the drama! :drama:

Beverly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Beverly, I adore your drama queen!


----------

